# Welchen Gaming Monitor?



## COD3-Soccer (6. Oktober 2008)

Hi Leute,


ich kauf mir bald einen neuen Gaming Rechner und brauche noch einen Monitor zum zocken diese hab ich bisher gefunden allerdings weiß ich nicht welchen ich nehmen soll:
22 zoll:
LG WT 227-PF
Iiyama ProLite E2201W-B2*
*CHIMEI CMV-222H (allerdings ist das das gleiche panel wie beim samsung 226 bw)
24 zoll:*
*LG Flatron W2452T*
*Samsung SyncMaster 245B plus
Ich hab also max. 290€ für einen Monitor!


Ich danke für Antworten


----------



## COD3-Soccer (6. Oktober 2008)

wieso Antwortet den niemand?


----------



## pixelflair (6. Oktober 2008)

lass den leuten doch mal zeit zum antworten...

also ich kann bei 22" noch den ASUS VW222U empfehlen  kostenpunkt um die 200€


----------



## Sesfontain (6. Oktober 2008)

syncmaster226bw oder den 245b plus


----------



## emmaspapa (6. Oktober 2008)

Ich kann Dir noch den Acer P243Wd empfehlen. 24", 2ms, VGA, DVI, HDMI, Klavierlackgehäuse usw. Steht bei mir auf dem Tisch, super TN Panel mit fast perfekter Ausleuchtung. Ist allerdings spiegelnd.
PCGH - PC Games Hardware: Preisvergleich auf www.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## PsYciXx (8. Oktober 2008)

@ COD3-Soccer:

Wenn du 300€ ausgeben willst, guck dir mal meinen Testbericht zum SyncMaster 245B plus an...
Ich kann das Ding nur empfehlen.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/25890-testbericht-samsung-syncmaster-245b-plus.html


----------



## NutellaStecky (10. Oktober 2008)

Moin,

wenn du noch etwas warten kannst, würde ich an deiner Stelle und das

tue ich auch, auf den Acer p244w warten.

Preislich müsste er zwischen 330 € und 360 € liegen.

Da es auch noch etwas dauern wird bis er erscheint, denke ich, wirst

du 40-60 € auch noch irgendwo zusammengesammelt bekommen.

Kannst ja mal bei Gelegenheit googlen nach den Eigenschaften.

Mfg NutellaStecky


----------



## roadgecko (10. Oktober 2008)

Ich kann dir das Top 10: Die besten 22-Zoll-TFT-Monitore - CHIP Online emphelen. Der genannte Samsung ist gut. Ich benutze einen Asus MW221U, und bin auch sehr zufrieden. Die boxen sind zwar so lala, aber zum Spielen benutzt man eh Headset oder vernünftige boxen


----------

